

Why there is a aversion towards single founder startups from VC's and incubators - Ramanean

My question is simple:Why there is a aversion towards single founder startups from VC's and incubators like YC?&#60;p&#62;Whether they are thinking that a single person won't able to handle much of crap paper work they are interested in?&#60;p&#62;I think this is a simple myth that needs to be busted..
======
glimcat
Because there's a single failure mode. If your project is hosed after one guy
gets hit by a truck, it's a risky project - no matter how good everything else
looks.

------
ashleyreddy
According to this: <http://startupgenome.cc/>

They have some stats that say its not a myth.

~~~
Ramanean
Stats are wrong..

------
horofox
an aversion

and incubators usually are full of shit, they want you to do what they want in
the way that they want.

